# parlar di corda in casa dell'impiccato



## frillo

C'è in spagnolo un detto analogo a "parlare (non parlare) di corda in casa dell'impiccato"? nel senso di "non urtare la suscettibilità dell'interlocutore"?
Moltissime grazie.


----------



## ungatomalo

¡Mentar la cuerda en casa del ahorcado!


----------



## Agró

ungatomalo said:


> ¡Mentar la cuerda en casa del ahorcado!


Assolutamente.


----------



## frillo

Avevo consultato un elenco "Del dicho al hecho" del Prof. E. Giménez, ma non ce n'era traccia. Ho preso buona nota e spero di non fare figuracce in Spagna! Ancora molte grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Se puede usar el verbo "nombrar" resulta mucho más contemporáneo.


----------



## frillo

Ottimo! Prendo nota anche dell'aggiornamento "nombrar", per il quale ringrazio.


----------



## honeyheart

frillo said:


> "non urtare la suscettibilità dell'interlocutore"?


Da me si suol dire "No meter el dedo en la llaga".


----------



## Agró

honeyheart said:


> Da me si suol dire "No meter el dedo en la llaga".


Non è la stessa cosa. _Meter el dedo en la llaga_ significa insistir en un daño previo para agravarlo. _Mentar la soga..._ es aludir a la desgracia que padece una persona cuando lo haces en casa de una tercera persona que padece esa misma desgracia.


----------



## frillo

Vedo con piacere che il discorso si allarga. Agrò, nella sua specificazione, che condivido, dice "Mentar la soga ... ". Qual'è la differenza d'uso tra "soga" e "cuerda"?  
A presto e ancora grazie


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Nel dialetto della mia città si usa ancora la parola *zoga* (sinonimo di corda). Sarebbe interessante raccogliere tutti gli spagnolismi che sopravvivono nelle parlate italiane.

__________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Lexinauta

frillo said:


> Qual'è la differenza d'uso tra "soga" e "cuerda"?
> A presto e ancora grazie


La 'soga' es una cuerda gruesa/de mayor diámetro.


----------



## brincola

ungatomalo said:
			
		

> ¡Mentar la cuerda en casa del ahorcado!



De la 'Antología de textos, citas, frases, modismos y decires' de Noel Clarasó 
Edidiones Acervo 1970 (2ª edición 1975)  ISBN 84.7002.060.9

*Mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado: * Decir algo que moleste a alguno de los circunstantes, o que le recuerde algo desagradable.


----------



## brincola

Lexinauta said:
			
		

> La 'soga' es una cuerda gruesa/de mayor diámetro


De la 'Enciclopedia Universal Ilustrada Europeo Americana' de Espasa-Calpe S.A.
Edición 1927  tomo 56 ISBN (obra completa): 84-239-4500-6

*Soga*: (Etimología: Del vascuence _soca_; en bajo latín _soga_) (Italiano: Corda grossa):
Cuerda gruesa de esparto (sparto en italiano).
*No hay que, o no se ha de, mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado*.:fr. proverb. con que se aconseja no verter en la conversación especies ni palabras capaces de suscitar la memoria de cosa que sonroje o moleste a alguno de los circunstantes.

Por supuesto hay muchos más significados, tanto en España como en Argentina, Venezuela, etc.

_Artes y oficio_s: Cuerda gruesa hecha con esparto y que se emplea en construcción para el arrastre o elevación de materiales....
A continuación habla también de soguetas también en la construcción.
Más que posiblemente, donde pone se emplean habría que poner se empleaban.


----------



## frillo

Super! Straordinario come da un detto così diffuso e quasi banale si possano approfondire significati e particolari linguistici, passando dall'uno all'altro idioma.
Altre grazie a tutti e alla via così. A proposito, come suona in spagnolo "alla via così" ?
A presto


----------

